

Ask HN: What kind of standing desk do you use? - nodivbyzero

I want to try standing desk to increase my productivity. What kind of standing desk do you use? Any recommendations?
======
neilsharma
I use Varidesk. Its a ~35 pound adjustable platform you place on top of a
normal desk. There are handles on the side so you can easily change the height
to a few settings.

Specifically, I got the Varidesk Pro Plus 36: [http://www.amazon.com/VARIDESK-
Plus-Height-Adjustable-Standi...](http://www.amazon.com/VARIDESK-Plus-Height-
Adjustable-Standing-
Desks/dp/B00JI6NCCK/ref=pd_sim_229_3/176-3577757-6695818?ie=UTF8&refRID=0ERX1YDM4QKFKXS2BP4D)

Had to watch for a few things: is the keyboard platform the same height as
their monitor (ideally, no). Would monitor/keyboard/mice cables get crushed if
you keep the desk down? Can it support two 24"\+ monitors?

It's incredibly durable (it'd won't tip over short of putting your entire
weight on it in the elevated position). Use it for 2-3 hours/day (with a
compression mat I got from costco for $20).

There are a couple models, and none are that cheap ($300-$400), but I've had
back pain and poor posture all my life so I figured I'd invest what is
typically 1 month of my living expenses into this.

------
chollida1
We give everyone, one of these desks....

[http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S49022524/#/S5902...](http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S49022524/#/S59022528)

We had existing desk tops so we just had someone come in and install the legs.
They work well and given that we tend to average 4 27" monitors per person
they handle the extra weight well. Mechanical riser's are awesome!

They also rise fairly high, important when you have someone who is 6'9" on
your team:)

Just don't forget to buy a standing mat to, ummm, stand on.

[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-standing-desk-
mat/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-standing-desk-mat/)

 __EDIT __Yes, the mat really matters, we 've had a few ergonomic experts in
and their advice usually varies but they all agree on using a standing mat.

~~~
nodivbyzero
Does a mat really help?

~~~
kzisme
It helps a lot! Try working a retail job or somewhere where you have to stand
for 8+ hours without a mat (then try it with it)

HUGE difference

------
bobsky
At our office we have Haworth Planes Height Adjustable [1], which I like and
many others that visit inquire about them. They are premium but they will
last, cost is ~$1,200 [2]

Pro-tip, get the wheels; everything should be on wheels, makes all the
difference.

[1] [http://www.haworth.com/home/resources/design-tools/image-
sea...](http://www.haworth.com/home/resources/design-tools/image-
search?searchQuery=Planes%20Height%20Adjustable) [2] a reseller has one on
amazon [http://www.amazon.com/Haworth-Planes-Height-Adjustable-
Desk/...](http://www.amazon.com/Haworth-Planes-Height-Adjustable-
Desk/dp/B006J1JPIC/)

------
caw
I have an Evodesk, which is the cheaper version of the NextDesk. I picked it
because I was able to get a curved work surface without a significant added
cost, along with a memory controller (save your height settings and 1 click
adjustment from sit-to-stand), and a cable tray.

It's sturdy enough for my laptop and 2 monitors from my sit height (~25ish?
inches) to my stand height (~46? inches). The cable tray was a bit difficult
to fit a surge protector into but I eventually found one that worked. The top
is a bit different from normal desks, but it feels fine to rest against and
use my laser mouse sans mousepad.

Most of my coworkers have some variant of the Geek Desk.

------
bstpierre
I got this desk earlier this year:

[http://amzn.com/B00JREVI5G](http://amzn.com/B00JREVI5G)

after having tried simply raising a "regular" desk to standing a year or two
ago. Standing all day didn't work for me, but the crank-up makes it so I can
stand in the morning and then sit for the afternoon. FWIW I use it cranked
nearly all the way up and I'm 6'0" \-- it might not be tall enough for someone
taller than that. The crank is easy to operate and fairly smooth.

It's got a large surface for keyboard, notebook, coffee, etc. The second tier
comfortably fits two external monitors + laptop.

------
tdoggette
I use an Ergotron Workfit-S:
[http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/378/D...](http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/378/Default.aspx)

It's very quick to move up and down, and the keyboard tray and monitor are
independent. Not much adjustibility on the monitors, but otherwise I have no
complaints.

------
bwh2
I built the standing desk on Mint's design blog:
[http://www.mintdesignblog.com/2012/08/diy-standing-
desk/](http://www.mintdesignblog.com/2012/08/diy-standing-desk/)

Cost me about $60. I polyurethaned a plywood top instead of buying an Ikea
top. Plus I stacked some books as monitor stands.

------
eip
Built my own. 4x4s, 2x6s, and plywood. Measured to exactly my height. It's
about $80 of wood and ~40 minutes to assemble.

The only problem is it's too big to fit through doors so it has to be
disassembled to move.

------
aprdm
[https://www.opendesk.cc/lean/standing-
desk](https://www.opendesk.cc/lean/standing-desk)

And you can even make it yourself!

------
duyhuynh
We offer the most affordable standing desk on the market.

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergo-world-s-first-
smart-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergo-world-s-first-smart-
standing-desk-that-talks/x/7544098#/story)

$299 for the DIY Kit.

$399 for a full desk.

$599 for the Smart Version.

~~~
mod
Am I missing something or is this not actually offered yet?

------
nodivbyzero
Does anyone have triangular corner desks?

~~~
tdoggette
My Ergotron clamps onto a corner desk.

